# Effingham Co Lease Needing Members



## 78Bronco (Sep 17, 2017)

I manage a hunting club in Effingham Co. (SE Ga) and I've have got 2 vacancies that I'm looking to fill. The details are listed below and I'd be glad to meet any perspective members to show them the property. Since it's late and bow season has already started, it's 1st come 1st served so do not hesitate get in touch with me sooner than later.

     -600 acre lease (approx. 250 in fields and the rest is woods). Property has road frontage on a county maintained dirt road and runs to the Ogeechee River.
    -$834/yr per member.
    -6 members total when roster is full.
    -7 established food plots in addition to the row crop land.
    -Stands belong to the members, but everyone shares stands.
    -There is one small pond on the property but fishing is not allowed.
    -Bag Limits per Member:
          -Deer: 2 Doe, 1 Buck
              -Buck must have 4 points on one side and spread mush be approx. width of ears.
              -No rack restrictions apply if its the member 1st buck (of their life, not as a member of the club).
       -All other game per Ga regulations.
     -There are coyotes on the place so there is something to shoot year around.
    -There is an area where you can park a camper. There is also a meter in that area. If you would like to use it, you must have it put in your name (multiple members can split the bill).
    -There is not a working well or "cleaning station" set up on the property at this time, but the closest processor (a guy I have used for 20+yrs) is less than 10 miles away.
    -Cost to maintain food plots are in addition to annual membership and are split evenly between the 6 members.
   -Visitors:
          -Visitors are limited to immediate family members only (spouse, boyfriend/girlfriend, or child).
          -Only one visitor allowed per member per hunt.
          -Members get 1st choice of stands and visitors get 2nd.
          -Any deer killed by visitor count against members quota.

Feel free to contact me with any other questions.


----------



## 78Bronco (Sep 23, 2017)

I've had some interest but no one has showed up with $ in hand yet, so spots are still available.


----------



## Steyr (Oct 10, 2017)

phone number ?


----------



## Muddygirl123 (Oct 13, 2017)

Are you still needing members?


----------



## 78Bronco (Oct 19, 2017)

Muddygirl123 said:


> Are you still needing members?



Yep, still looking.


----------



## 78Bronco (Oct 24, 2017)

Found one member but still looking for another.


----------



## 78Bronco (Oct 26, 2017)

All slots for the 17/18 season are now full. I’ve started a list of folks interested in case a spot opens up next year. Let me know if you wanna be added to the list.


----------

